# Rig Trip 7/16 or 7/17



## RT-Marlin (May 16, 2008)

Will be heading to the Ram or Horn Mountain this weekend depending on where the Blue Water is. Right now Hilton's is showing Ram.

Looking for 1 maybe 2 to go with us. I'm not worried about you paying for gas or bringing your gear because we will be going anyway but i do require a few things.

New ideas and fishing experience is welcomed, but know it alls need not apply. We like to have fun when we fish
Bring your own food and drinks
Willing to help clean the boat and fish when we return

PM if you are interested...


----------



## Hurricane_77 (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't fished offshore 'cuz I don't have the ride... I'd like to try it. I don't talk too much, like fun, like fishin'..... where and when?


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

we will see you out there. give me a shout if you guys want to meet up with us a we can help each other out finding some fish


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*This weekend*

Sent PM Yesterday, cant find it in my sent items. Anyway, would love to go, you can contact me at [email protected] or 334-270-5680 (d) or 256-307-1145 .


----------

